# Oops.



## Adjutant17 (Aug 23, 2015)

I said in my introduction I was marginally incompetent when it comes to online forum and things like that, and I just proved it by posting a question in the intro rather than in a discussion group. Anyway, here it comes again. Does anyone know where I can find western red cedar hiking stick blanks on line?


----------

